# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Where Am I #5

## KevinS

In the continuing saga of Planteurs all over the island, heres another softball.  Where can this glass be found?

----------


## Dennis

Say hi to David.

----------


## KevinS

I will. 

I had actually planned for a different photo, but the Moules were delayed.  They arrived before our mains were served, and the kitchen kindly changed our order on the fly. 

Where Am I #5 was originally planned to be posted with this photo


or this photo (best frites on the island)



Alternatively, I thought about changing things up and doing a Where Was I.

----------


## GramChop

I’ll have EXACTLY what he’s having…Yum! Yum!

Please pass along my bisous to David.

----------


## KevinS

T-shirts are now available.  They arrived today, just before the Moules.

----------


## PeterLynn

Going to have to have one of everything.

----------


## GramChop

Those are nice!

----------


## Eve

Going a week from tomorrow. So excited!!! David is saving us some!

----------


## JEK

BTW, Saba in the backround was a dead giveaway :Big Grin: 

Also, Dennis and I have a pool on the highest WAI number  . . .

----------


## amyb

For me it was the railing…I was leaning upon it last night!

----------


## KevinS

> BTW, Saba in the backround was a dead giveaway
> 
> Also, Dennis and I have a pool on the highest WAI number  . . .



I have no clue what the WAI number will be.  I don’t expect #6 on Saturday, but it could happen. I have a Guest Chef. “No photos please”.

----------


## JEK

> I have no clue what the WAI number will be.  I don’t expect #6 on Saturday, but it could happen. I have a Guest Chef. “No photos please”.



Best wishes to Mike and Tammy!

----------


## Dennis

> Best wishes to Mike and Tammy!



Shhhhhhhhhh…

----------

